# Poured Concrete roads....



## concretepumper (Jan 2, 2011)

Tried a little different method today. I added black paint instead of gray (duh) but a little darker than I wanted. Maybe I am going to need paint the other slabs to match. Also I spread some wood glue first and put some staples in the wood to help the slabs adhere th the wood. I like it but it a little brittle for my taste. I may still redo all of this with a Portland Cement slurry with a little sand for strength and texture. 
I thought I would have a little fun with a few pics and some diecast cars and trucks.


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Excellent job, and wife even likes it! the crew doing the work gives it that something extra!:thumbsup:


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Tell the purchasing manager to get some bender boards for your form work!
Did you wax or oil you forms up this time???


----------



## concretepumper (Jan 2, 2011)

Thanks Sean! :thumbsup:

I like using the 1/4 x 1/4 balsa. I use a pin vise and drill a hole then drop a small nail in. Works OK. Not a lot of bend like bender but it gives a rough imperfect look like you might see at a Ready Mix plant. Usually Ready mix yards are paved with left overs and finished by Mixer drivers who most don't have good finishing skills. I am the exception though! Lol.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Very nice custom work! All Union crew, I suppose?!?!?

And tell that young kid to slow down ... it's a construction site, after all ... safety first!


----------



## novice (Feb 2, 2011)

Well I think that is just amazing - excellent job. How can I get you to lay concrete on my layout LOL 

It's really looking great CP - good job.


----------



## concretepumper (Jan 2, 2011)

tjcruiser said:


> Very nice custom work! All Union crew, I suppose?!?!?
> 
> And tell that young kid to slow down ... it's a construction site, after all ... safety first!



Lol. Non union. Sorry these guys were 1/2 the price. 


novice said:


> Well I think that is just amazing - excellent job. How can I get you to lay concrete on my layout LOL
> 
> It's really looking great CP - good job.



No problem! Just arrange travel and $3.50 per. Sq. foot. I am going to have to do some research on how to convert square footage to 1:87th! But seriously this is super cheap. Drywall mud and some craft paint to tint with. The balsa strips used for forms are like 0.25 cents per 36". Mix and pour small amounts if you are using the quick set type. I tried too much this pour and almost lost it! Had to add water half way through. Changed the slump (consistency) and color too. Lol. Just like pouring real concrete!  
Thanks for the compliments guys!


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Nice CP.:thumbsup:

Did you write your name and date on it before it set?
Or get a scale dog and walk it over it while it was wet?:laugh:

Nice...I like!:thumbsup:


----------

